# Mahindra Max 28



## DRAJJ5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello everyone, thought that I give a little insight on this tractor. I purchased this tractor new in 2013. I also have a 1950 8n with a later model front end loader. This was my fathers tractor and after he passed it found its way into my yard. Had a scary experience while driving down the road with a load in the bucket and almost crashed it.... Thought that it was time for a tractor that had a little more versatility around my place. No matter what, I knew that a backhoe would be part of the equation when I purchased a tractor.

Wanted a tractor that had a low profile, gear drive "like my fathers", and 4wheel drive. This was the ideal tractor for me.

I planted a orchard on a hill and the only way that I could mow it was by weed eating and push mowing. Tried once to mow this hill with a riding mower and instead of starting from the bottom up I mowed from the top down. Shortly after moving the hydrostatic _go lever _forward the back wheels began to slide and I could do nothing more than steer clear of apple trees. reaching the bottom of the hill with my heart pounding, clutching the steering wheel for dear life I knew that 'that was a dumb thing to do'. Funny the things we try to do to make life easier.......

As soon as I got the new tractor home I wanted to conquer the 'orchard hill' this time starting from the bottom up. seatbelt fastened I crept my way up the hill in 4wd, cresting the hill without one spin of the tires. Feeling brave, I made my way from the top to the edge....terrified- the nose dropped and with the engine putting along I navigated the orchard beautifully. I gave my wife a nervous smile for she knew nothing about my little riding mower incident. 

Coincidently, I purchased a finish mower with that tractor. Figured that I could trade it- if it did not meet my expectations.


----------



## DRAJJ5 (Dec 30, 2013)

My property was Pulp wooded several years ago and over the years I worked around the stumps that were left behind. Managed to grow grass between these obstacles which would form these little grass mounds dotted all around the yard due to my lack of weed eating around them. So with the little tractor that I purchased I used the backhoe to begin plucking these from the ground. 

Remember that I am new this, so learning the controls was a challenge. I thought that merely hooking the stump would pop it out, nope. I was forced to DIG those stumps out, a process that consumed several hours for each 6' root. In one day I managed to create several 10' dirt circles in the yard (with no stump in the middle).

Perhaps I can have the bulk of the stumps out by spring, a process that I thought would be done in a day or two is gonna take an entire season. It is nice that I can navigate the woods more easily that the 8n. I feel that it is sized right for what I use my tractor for. I just wish it was a 90hp machine sometimes. guess there is a trade off for size and power. 

Cause there isn't any way I would ride a 90hp machine off of "orchard hill"


----------



## DRAJJ5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dropped couple of White Oaks on the Property, do not have a clue what killed them but they were free standing and had been dead for over a year. Limbs were falling so tree's had to come down. One was close to house so a rope and a truck was used to assist the direction of fall.

Never fell a dead tree- the tops shattered into a million pieces when they hit the ground. Had to fall one across the driveway to barn. So cleanup had to happen the same day. Found the tractor a useful tool to load rounds (un-busted wood) into bucket and haul them up to house where log splitter is. Got a bit lazy and decided to haul long sections of log up the house. Had the wife help, "she had not driven this thing yet". Walked her through the controls and voila had a helper for the day! Managed to get several large chunks that would not fit sideways to catch the lip at the top of the front end loader bucket. Looked like she was heading to a Jousting match every time she took a load to the now growing pile of wood next to the house.

With each trip, the wood that she would haul became bigger. The force placed on the bucket became greater and it wasn't long before I bent the bucket. Tractor would pick it up with ease, but after bending the bucket with less than 50hrs on it I stopped and broke out the chainsaw once again. 

So for those who have a tractor like mine, don't do what I did. I was impressed at how much weight it would lift even though now I am gonna have to weld a piece of angle iron at the bent area.


----------



## DRAJJ5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Late this fall I began doing some grading on the property....Going to add another spot that is level to park the camper, boat and tractor. Digging with the end loader was slow. there is a slight incline where these items will be covered and stored. Area that is cleared already is about 30x20 need to widen and go a bit deeper into the hill. The dirt is almost an orange clay after digging the 12" topsoil. bucket and tractor would peel the claylike material leaving folds of clay after each pass. I ordered teeth for the bucket to help in the removal of the dirt.

Teeth showed up the next day and I installed them. Excited that this would do the trick I gave it a go, once more. Big difference as the teeth would rip the clay making it easier to move the dirt to a different location. Only problem is when I would get a full bucket the steering would struggle at low rpm to assist with turning the tractor.

Guess that it will take a million years to make the parking area. I ended up using the backhoe to 'break up' the dirt first, then use the bucket to move the piles. Seems to work better than front end loader alone. I do wish that at idle the tractor steering had more assist with a load in the bucket. Maybe I have heavier dirt than anyone else!!


----------

